# knee x rays



## ttcoding (Jul 6, 2011)

my question is if a pt rec'd bilateral knee x rays to both knees.

would you code it as
73560-RT
73560-LT
or 
73565
Please help the cpt index states knee,bilateral 73565,however when i look at the description it states radiologic exam,both knees,standing,anteroposterior.


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 6, 2011)

73565 is an inherently bilateral procedure and it is a standing film so you do not report this procedure with a modifier.   It is the only knee xray code that is bilateral by description which is why you found it in the index.  the rest of the knee xray codes are inherently unilateral and are distinguished by the number of views performed so if you perform a 2 view procedure of both kness it would be coded as 
73560 50  or
73560 RT
73560 LT
depending on the payer


----------



## saagar (Jul 15, 2011)

*Knee X-Rays*

Does the following count as 3 views or 4 views - 
AP, lateral and oblique views of the right knee reveal no acute fx.

Our code-editor picks up 73564. So my question is AP view considered one view or two view.
Any input will be helpful. Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 15, 2011)

AP is one view it is the opposite of a PA.  AP is Anterior to posterior, PA posterior to Anterior so you have a 3 view.


----------

